# Uniform sizes



## Walrus (11 Jan 2006)

Hi Guys and Gals

I was just looking on e-bay at the cadpat pants as i was hoping to purchase a pair and the sizes are (for example) 7330 ????

does anyone know where i can go online to find out what the actual sizes are in reference to the CF sizes? I was hoping to find like a 38 size pant.

thanks

Steve
aka  Walrus


----------



## condor888000 (11 Jan 2006)

First two numbers refer to your height in inches. Last two refer to your waist or chest size. Or thats what I've always gone by.


----------



## Walrus (11 Jan 2006)

great thanks


----------



## dutchie (11 Jan 2006)

Walrus said:
			
		

> Hi Guys and Gals
> 
> I was just looking on e-bay at the cadpat pants as i was hoping to purchase a pair and the sizes are (for example) 7330 ????
> 
> ...


Uhhhh, isn't CADPAT restricted? I really don't see the need for you to have it. I noticed that you are an applicant. 

You will be issued your CADPAT when you need it - no need to buy it yourself.


----------



## Lerch (13 Jan 2006)

CADPAT is restricted, however it isn't thouroughly enforced. You'll find alot of CADPAT that has been 'acquired' one way or another on eBay.
As for buying CADPAT when you're applying for the CF...yeah, kinda pointless unless you're into paintball or airsoft.


----------

